# Symantec Endpoint Protection blocking scvhost.exe



## backslash23 (Dec 22, 2007)

About 3 days ago my Symantec Endpoint Protection started blocking svchost.exe every few minutes. A message will pop up and make a noise each time. I've checked the Symantec log file and the location for svchost.exe is the right one C:\WINDOWS\system32 . Any help is appreciated. Thanks. Here's the popup message.

Traffic has been blocked from this application: Generic Host Process (svchost.exe)


----------

